# Diagrama del AMP-040AR, de STEREN quien lo tiene?



## Microproxy (Feb 7, 2013)

Hola

me ha llegado un amplificador modelo AMP-040AR, pero no tiene algunos componentes entre ellos ,transistores, y quisiera pedirles por favor ,si alguien tuviera el diagrama electronico, para poder ver que transistores ,tenia,

en la pagina de STEREN  ya escribi ,solicitando el diagrama ,pero al parecer ya nadie ,pasa por la pagina, el ultimo mesaje registrado data de hace un año,

gracias


----------

